# Central Ohio Archery Range



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I live in the Columbus area and was wondering if anyone knew of any indoor or outdoor ranges. I am tired of shooting my block target everyday. I would mind shooting at some 3-D targets or getting involved in some games and what not. Last year A1 Archery in Hilliard had friday night poker in the range which was a good time. 

Any information would be appreciated!

On a side note....I have seen plenty of bruisers in between housing developments in small patches of woods where no one can hunt. I can only hope a few of those will make their way towards my stand in Licking county lol Best of luck to everyone


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

There is a public range at Delaware WA...no 3D targets but they have a little course through the woods...the last few years they have been replacing targets but not sure if all have been replaced...there is also an open area with about 9 targets for sighting in...me and my buddies have had lil shooting contests


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

they have a public range at Woodbury WA in Coshocton too...


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

checkout apachebowhunters club.they are located just outside of lockebourne south of columbus.www.apachebowhuntersclub.com
they hold several shoots throughout the year open to the public and members can use the range during the week.really nice range and club.there is another range between canal winchester and lancaster on coonpath rd.phone number can be found on the apache web.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

paulboomer1 said:


> they have a public range at Woodbury WA in Coshocton too...


I'm very familiar with that range...I grew up in Coshocton County. Nice walk through course, they just need to replace the targets. They are shot to hell.

I was looking for something a little closer to the Columbus area though.


----------



## gmotsu23 (Oct 24, 2008)

Monster I am not sure where you are located in Columbus but Central Ohio Coonhunters is about 30 to 35 minutes from downtown and we are currently shooting a bow hunter league that is open to the public on Tuesday nights. I believe we have three weeks left if you are interested. Also Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster has an indoor range and has a 3D shoot every Friday night at 7. Targets are a little rough but its fun to get out of the house and relax shootin. 
Also you mentioned A1 in Hilliard. I know they have a 3D league on Monday nights at 6:30 and I believe they are shootin on Saturday's again but I am not 100% about that. 
You can also access the Division 1 shooting schedule on Coonhunters website. 
Hope you find somewhere to shoot. I started shootin about a year ago and have met some great people in the area. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

gmotsu, is this Central Ohio Coonhunters just a conservation club or something? I cant find a single reference to coonhunting on the site and I have never heard of them. Seems to be more about archery shoots and turkey shoots. I would definately like to get some more info, that may be something I'm interested in joining. The website dosnt have much info.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

apache and coonhunters are both nice areas to shoot. apache actually has a shoot on sun. sept. 11


----------



## gmotsu23 (Oct 24, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> gmotsu, is this Central Ohio Coonhunters just a conservation club or something? I cant find a single reference to coonhunting on the site and I have never heard of them. Seems to be more about archery shoots and turkey shoots. I would definately like to get some more info, that may be something I'm interested in joining. The website dosnt have much info.


**** hunters is a conservation club but we also have a group of guys that meet every week and run dogs. I know for certain that there are several guys in the club that **** hunt. The website is relatively new so there isn't much on there yet. I don't know what you would be looking for but we have just about everything you could possibly ask for in club. We have both archery ranges(3D & bag), gun range, pond, and the land is open to all members for hunting. If you would like to come out and see the club shoot me a PM and we could get together so you can check things out.


----------

